# Betta Fry Dying -- URGENT



## glogozzo (Mar 4, 2021)

I have anew spawn a week old as of today (hatched, free swimming as of 5 days now) and I've noticed some of them at the bottom of the tank either face down perfectly vertical or even upside down on the tank. Checked pH and parameters, pH is around 7.4, ammonia below 0.25ppm but above 0 ppm, nitrate 0 and nitrite 0. They have a bubble filter and are being fed vinegar eels, microworms and microscopic grindal worms. Ive lost so many spawns at this point so PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE help this will be my fifth spawn I failed. Tank is heated with a heater submerged in the water and there is a sponge filter on all day long as well as some waterlettuce and other floating plants. Ive noticed some algae growth on the bottom a bit, could that have something to do with it? If so I have their 10 gallon grow out tank ready but how do I transfer them so young without killing them. Please help, please tag anyone you know who can help.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Everything sounds good. I can't figure out why your fry is dying. 
Water parameters sounds good. 
What is the temperature. Try 84F (about 28C).


----------



## nelsont94 (Mar 4, 2021)

Is it bacteria inside that cause fries sick


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Im currently experiencing the same thing.. Ive sucked out over 40 dead fry over the last 3 days, But thats why the bettas have so many fry. I see dead fry on the bottom of the tank that look normal but of course you can tell they are dead due to the pale white color, some vertical, and other floating at the top. I too feed them vinegar eels, and soon brine shrimp. How are you feeding the fry vinegar eels? Do you suck/swab the eels out of the vinegar eel container then place them into another cup of water to distill the vinegar off the eels a bit? Is the bubble filter on? It could be causing them stress if there is a strong current/flow that they have to swim against and could be using up all the energy they have to swim away instead of using it to get/catch food to eat. It sucks to see fry die after so much effort put in but i always just think of it as only the strong ones will survive.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

What are the water parameters in the tank?


----------



## Sunil.Mansoor (Jan 5, 2021)

Disclaimer:Not an expert 
A large number of fry in my spawn too died in the first week. I am guessing over 50 fry that didn’t make it past the first week mark. I was feeding them microworms. Maybe the bottom wasn’t as clean as it should be even though I siphoned any left over microworms and dead fry. 
I started doing water changes 50-80% everyday starting the 10th day and since then, I didn’t lose any more fry. 
Even after 50+ fry dying, I had 85 left to raise.
I am assuming it had something to do with bad bacteria buildup at the bottom of the breeding container. I wasn’t doing a thorough cleanup in the first 10 days but only siphoning the dead fry and left over microworms, and slowly filling up with conditioned water. Or maybe it’s just how betta spawn grows: large spawn, so strong survives!? 
Also I’ve read many that recommends not to have a filter during the very early stages as even a slow current can make them tired and weak.
Good luck and wishing ur spawn success.


----------

